
Explain Space - dwynings
http://explain.space/
======
CarolineW
Click randomly to try to figure out what's going on.

I know all this stuff, I don't know where I'd start trying to explain what's
there to someone who doesn't.

Beautifully presented, I have serious doubts about how effective it would be
to teach this stuff to someone.

